# LED can retrofit



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They make good sense in public areas like that, particularly if there's no on-site maintenance personnel to change ordinary lamps. Set it and forget it, as Ron Popeil would say.


----------



## desertbucks (Feb 19, 2011)

My supplier sales exact same thing for $50.00 and Cree has a sister company making the same thing under a different name at Home depot for $50.00 as well!


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

just put in about 70 of them in a hotel, are those the dimming ones?


----------



## desertbucks (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes they are dimmable as well. I hope you did a power company rebate form to the customer as a retrofit!


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

desertbucks said:


> My supplier sales exact same thing for $50.00 and Cree has a sister company making the same thing under a different name at Home depot for $50.00 as well!


Make sure to check the warranty. The retail version store may offer two years less for the same product.


----------



## desertbucks (Feb 19, 2011)

Exactly the retail store like home depot do offer less a warranty


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

goose134 said:


> I just installed these at a job. I really liked them. They are LED retrofit units that go into 6" can lights. They were really easy to install and I liked the color a lot. I believe they were 3700 deg lamps. Manufactured by Cree and around $75 a pop. This entire hallway (if I remember correctly) is around 40 watts. Anyone else try these yet?


Were they incandescent 6" cans?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

They were standard incandescent cans. The retrofit comes in a kit. I'm not sure about any rebate for the building. As for maintainence the building has 2 full time electricians. I think this was more of a test to see where else they could apply them. The property guy was really pleased with them.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

FWIW, the older LR6 retrofit modules claim dimming to *20%.*
One of the complaints I had heard about these modules was
that although they are dimmable, they don't go down to real
dim.

The newer/cheaper CR6 retrofit modules sold at HD claim 
dimming to *5%.* I have never used these, but the lower
minimum brightness would be an improvement.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

Very cool look, LED everything i say. are these bulbs like at home depot or are they an actual kit with xformer and led diode?


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

also what is the overall view from below,(looking into can),


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

rnr electric said:


> Very cool look, LED everything i say. are these bulbs like at home depot or are they an actual kit with xformer and led diode?


Actual kit. But self contained. It was exactly twice as hard as screwing in a normal lamp.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

rnr electric said:


> also what is the overall view from below,(looking into can),


Not much to see. Trim ring is integral to the unit. Looks like a frosted shower trim.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

i bid a Charter capitol office about 6 mos. ago. All LED cans but no specs on which type, only said 6" Recess LED, my supplier told me they had a retro-kit that was WAY cheaper, same as you have described. I could not get an answer on RFI for job so i went with high dollar SH%$. just to cover me. job fell through and never happened so its a moot point, but these look very good


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

goose134 said:


> Actual kit. But self contained. It was exactly twice as hard as screwing in a normal lamp.


So is it just a self ballast lamp?

What do you meen by a kit?

I thought they were all screw in lamps:blink:


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

Just received an ecolight catalogue and they had a really good pic of how to install if your interested.They do have a website.I think theirs is 3000K.Job looks great,just curious on the heat produced as there are heat sinks all over these fixtures,and kits.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> So is it just a self ballast lamp?
> 
> What do you meen by a kit?
> 
> I thought they were all screw in lamps:blink:


They do have an Edison base on the retrofits. However, unlike
an incandescent, the "bulb" (it's a "lighting module" i think
in the case of the Cree) is not supported by the Edison base.

To install the retrofit kit, you need to remove the bracket that supports
the Edison socket in the can. Screw the Cree into the Edison socket,
which is now "free" in the can except for it's supply wires.
Push the "lighting module" back into the can, and it is supported 
by three flip-out spring fingers in the can.

Not difficult. As has been stated, installing one is exactly twice as
difficult as a regular incandescent, no big deal. LMGTFY the instructions
if this isn't clear.
www.build.com/mediabase/specifications/LPN000001-*LR6*_RevH.pdf


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

how much watt are they to need big heatsinks like that!, i have 4 watt at home gu-10 and the are as small as regular gu10 halogen


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

oliquir said:


> how much watt are they to need big heatsinks like that!, i have 4 watt at home gu-10 and the are as small as regular gu10 halogen


If you don't keep them almost cool to touch, they will decay rapidly as well as lose efficacy. The CREE ones are only 12W, but the heatsink is HUGE. LEDs can't tolerate burning hot operation, they can't shed as much portion of input energy as IR and they rely heavily on conduction cooling. To get adequate cooling inside a can, you need a huge heatsink, or a fan. 

The CREE LR6-DR1000 is rated at 12.5W/1000 lumens. 
http://www.creeledlighting.com/products/Downlights/6inchdownlights/LR6-DR1000.aspx

That one is about $120/ea. 

The LR6-650 is only rated at 650lumens despite consuming 12W.

Look at computer CPUs. Usually they only dissipate 40-60W, but the heat sink is massive and fan cooled.


----------



## diane21 (Sep 20, 2011)

I use a number of RGB pars on my Hog 1000 and the fixture profiles don't help at all since there's no way to create a intensity master in software on that desk so if you create a fixture profile in the traditional manner with R, G, B sections then they wont dim with the rest of your intensity channels since the colour attributes are not usually part of the cross-fade unless you tell them to when recording the cues.





led par 56


----------



## smiley (Sep 28, 2011)

The retail Home Depot version from Cree is problematic. We went back to the commercial Cree.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

smiley said:


> The retail Home Depot version from Cree is problematic. We went back to the commercial Cree.


Please elaborate


----------

